# Unknown Cargo Ship



## lindsayclubb (Feb 17, 2006)

I would be most grateful if someone could identify the name and shipping line of the ship on the attached photo taken from a family album - I believe it is a snap taken by my uncle who, as I recall, was in the Union Castle Line ... certainly he was for some of his career.

The original print is tiny and very yellow and faded, so the attached scan came as something of a revelation in its own right!!

Many thanks

Lindsay


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Lindsay,
This is one of the twin-screw motorships built for Bank Line by Harland & Wolff at Glasgow between 1924 and 1926. As there were 18 of them more than that I cannot say.


----------



## lindsayclubb (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave

Thanks v much. I am glad to know something at least - it really is a grotty old photo!!

Lindsay


----------



## bill smith (Feb 16, 2006)

I would be most gratefull if anyone had a photo of the s.s.Generton or the Demeterton on which i served my apprenticeship 1952-1956.
Thanks Bill Smith.


----------

